# Creeks



## Prowler3950 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just started fishing the mouths of creeks on the Ohio river. Catching plenty of Walleye, Sauger, and saugeyes on green twister tails.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Prowler3950 said:


> Just started fishing the mouths of creeks on the Ohio river. Catching plenty of Walleye, Sauger, and saugeyes on green twister tails.


what creek mouths? not trying to get your hot spot or anything. just a general area? beavercreek?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

How high is the water? You fishing from shore or a boat?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pike is still about 5' above the pier at Pike. But here's a link that will let you know at a glance how high it is and how quick it's coming down as they update it every hour.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"


----------



## Prowler3950 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am fishing from a train bridge. I am waiting for the clear creek water to reach the front of the bridge in a couple of days. It makes a good mud line where the creek meets the fast moving river. Bait fish move into the calmer, clearer eddy at the mouth and the fish stack up there to feed and spawn. By the way i am talking about walleye, sauger and, Saugeye. The big saugeye I caught today ( think I am spelling that right) seemed to be full of egges and, their bellies were bloody looking, like they were spawning.


----------



## Prowler3950 (Mar 18, 2011)

The mouth of McMahons creek mostly. Thats in Bellaire Ohio.


----------

